# Looking to buy a chuck



## Chris88 (Jul 14, 2009)

Hello, I am looking into getting a chuck I have been reading about them. I am looking for a little help on what to look for and what are the pro's and con's about the brands.

       Thanks


----------



## JimB (Jul 14, 2009)

You can do a search on here and you will find several threads about different chucks. I have a Baraccuda 2 from PSI as do many people on here. It comes with everything you need and is a good price.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 14, 2009)

Whatever you do get the biggest you can afford. I regret getting the small one that I did.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 14, 2009)

I have the Barracuda 2 as well and love it . It's a Key type chuck and it comes with 4 different jaw sets and a case . Amazon runs it on sale for as little as $149.99 at times but the avg sale price is about $170.00 with free shipping .


----------



## Chris88 (Jul 15, 2009)

JimB said:


> You can do a search on here and you will find several threads about different chucks. I have a Baraccuda 2 from PSI as do many people on here. It comes with everything you need and is a good price.



Thanks for the reply I have been doing a lot of reading and searching on it. That's one on my list. I am just trying to find the likes and dislikes on them.


----------



## Chris88 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. rjwolfe3 I am looking to buy the biggest one I can get the money part is ok. I hate buying something and then realizing that it is to small or I can't do what I want to do with it.


ldb2000 I have been looking at the Barracuda line it seems a lot of people have that brand.


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 15, 2009)

Another option is the grizzly chuck.  It is an exact copy of the Vicmarc chuck and even accepts vicmarc jaws.


----------



## stolicky (Jul 15, 2009)

I chose the Talon because of it ability to be used on different spindle sizes (it can grow with you), its relative light weight of 3.5 lbs (less wear on lathe), use of a chuck key, quality, relative price/value, and sale price at Hartville when I bought it.  It can be used on a mini all the way up to a 16" swing lathe.

Not to say that other chucks do, or do not, have any of these features, it was just the best fit for me.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jul 15, 2009)

Biggest is not always the best, if this chuck will be used on a mini lathe a large chuck can cause excess wear on the bearings.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 15, 2009)

If you have the money have a look at NOVA, OneWay, or Vicmarc chucks. If you have a mini lathe stay with the lightest version chuck.  

I can use my Talon on a 16" & mini lathe.  Do have to change the threaded adapter.


----------



## Whaler (Jul 15, 2009)

I have both a Nova midi and a Barracuda micro for my Jet 1220. For what I do I much prefer the Barracuda.


----------



## Chris88 (Jul 15, 2009)

Whaler said:


> I have both a Nova midi and a Barracuda micro for my Jet 1220. For what I do I much prefer the Barracuda.



Thanks for the replies everyone I should have mention that it would be used on a jet 1220. I have a idea of what to look for.


----------



## KenV (Jul 15, 2009)

I think that Jet has the 1 by 8 headstock thread and that will work for all the above.  

I think the assumption is that you are headed to a 4 jaw scroll chuck.  The barracuda is a good value and works on midi style lathes nicely as it really want to be on a 1 by 8 spindle   I also have talon and vicmark for `1 1/4 by 8 threads and barracuda does not want to go to that size easily.

There are also some collet chucks - woodcraft, PSI and Beall make versions of er32 chucks that work great from 3/4 inch round down to tiny sizes.    

There are also mt chucks that work with a draw bar for about 9 bucks each or in a set for a few bucks less than the indivdual price  (Little Machine Shop is a good source).  These go to 1/2 inch and do not extend thorugh the headstock like the er32 collet chucks.


----------



## DaveM (Jul 24, 2009)

I have the Talon.  It is a decent chuck, and there are a lot of jaws available for it.  It is great for spindle turning, and smaller items that will be turned from one position.  It is not so good for items that need to be turned around like turkey call pots.  It has a slight wobble, and does not turn on center.  This is because it uses an insert to adapt it to the lathe spindle.  I bought the chuck about three years ago, but didn't use it for almost a year after I bought it.  (Medical surprise changed my plans)  By the time I discovered the wobble, it was too late to take it back.  The store I bought it from isn't even a tool store any more.  I use it for things where I can live with the wobble.  I have tried reseating the insert several times, but in the end, it won't ever seat flat.  I know most Oneway chucks are okay, but I am reluctant to toss another two hundred bucks at the same thing that doesn't work for me now.

I am replacing it with the Nova Midi chuck which should be better for this type of turning.  The MIDI chuck had the threads built in, and doesn't need an adaptor.  Simple is good!  I generally use the pin jaws for pens and lace bobbins, the cole jaws for Turkey calls, and the medium jaw set for duck calls and other items.  I will get a new set of cole jaws for the Midi chuck, but I am hoping that the small spigot jaws from the Talon will fit.

Good luck.  A decent chuck can make the whole turning experience a lot more fun.

Dave


----------



## panini (Jul 26, 2009)

Woodcraft got a sale on thev Nova Precision Midi Chuck with Nova Pin Jaws and 35mm Bowl Jaws for 4108.99 Item #145899P


----------



## seawolf (Jul 26, 2009)

Woodcraft sent out sa sales flier, it has the nova chuck with 3 sets of jaws for 99.99. On the front of the flier is a coupon for 15% off. 85.00 plus tax.
Mark


----------



## Chris88 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the replies there is a lot of good info here. I am trying to get some money up. After I sent some money on my dust collector. I did see the Nova chuck on sale that Wood craft has.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 28, 2009)

Help.  I am selling my Craftsman bench Drill press in favor of doing all my drilling on the lathe. It is a Jet Mini. What kind of chuck, or set up should I be looking for? I have seen the nova chuck on sale by Woodcraft but it does not look like the type of chuck that will hold a drill bit and what holds the item in the dead end of the stock?


----------



## John M (Jul 28, 2009)

You have to get a chuck for the tail stock to hold the drill bit.  The Nova from woodcraft comes with the pin jaws that will hold the blank to drill it.  So in a sence you are picturing the parts on the lathe backwards.


----------



## sparhawk (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/PSI-Woodworking-CSC3000C-Barracuda-System/dp/B000KIACTG/ref=pd_cp_hi_1  with free shipping. I have one and have no complaints. Does everything i could ask.


----------



## markgum (Jul 29, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> Help. I am selling my Craftsman bench Drill press in favor of doing all my drilling on the lathe. It is a Jet Mini. What kind of chuck, or set up should I be looking for? I have seen the nova chuck on sale by Woodcraft but it does not look like the type of chuck that will hold a drill bit and what holds the item in the dead end of the stock?


 

check out what Johnnycnc has.  http://www.penturnersproducts.com   I got my jacobs chuck for my tailstock from him and it is PERFECT and for the head stock I use my Nova chuck.
I have a Jet 1014 lathe.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 29, 2009)

JimB said:


> You can do a search on here and you will find several threads about different chucks. I have a Baraccuda 2 from PSI as do many people on here. It comes with everything you need and is a good price.



I also have the Barracuda 2 and just love it. I don't have any reall complaints, except, I need two. I get tired of changing the jaws, not the chucks fault. I also purchased both flat jaws and the new extended fingers for my flat jaws.


----------



## John M (Jul 29, 2009)

I am getting the stuff from Johnny, I have it in my cart, just need to figure out his shipping and will place the order.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 29, 2009)

FWI, Woodcraft has their Nova midi chuck on sale for $100.00


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you for your advice. I called my local Woodcraft and they are still on sale for 99.99. I am going to pick one up tomorrow. Say, the tail stock chuck, that would hold the drill bit, are the keyless worth while buying??


----------



## markgum (Jul 31, 2009)

Jgrden said:


> Thank you for your advice. I called my local Woodcraft and they are still on sale for 99.99. I am going to pick one up tomorrow. Say, the tail stock chuck, that would hold the drill bit, are the keyless worth while buying??


 
Love my keyless.. one less thing to try and hold when tightening the bit.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 31, 2009)

seawolf said:


> Woodcraft sent out sa sales flier, it has the nova chuck with 3 sets of jaws for 99.99. On the front of the flier is a coupon for 15% off. 85.00 plus tax.
> Mark


Bingo !!


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 31, 2009)

Bingo, just what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is another dumb question. My little jet lathe has a live bit that fits into the tail stock. It is tappered and all that holds it is friction. If I purchase the Jacobs chuck to replace the live tail will it come with the cone shaped end that fits into the tail stock device?  I ask because I can't figure out how it would be installed into a drill press???


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 1, 2009)

Went down to my Woodcraft and purchased the nova chuck, Jacobs keyless chuck and Morse taper. Total cost was $121.98. 
I can't wait to get started. Tonight I take great joy in reading the instuctions.


----------



## RDH79 (Aug 1, 2009)

*$99.99 plus 15% at Woodcrafters*

Hi I got the email sale about  theNova Chuck for 99.99 but where do I get the 15% off coupon??   Thanks Rich H.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 2, 2009)

RDH79 said:


> Hi I got the email sale about  theNova Chuck for 99.99 but where do I get the 15% off coupon??   Thanks Rich H.


Mine came through the mail on a flier. They make sure they collect them at the check stand. They also "bundled" my purchase into a kit that somehow took another two dollars off.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 4, 2009)

I have the Barracuda 2000 and the only thing I don't like about it is that it's not as repeatable as I'm used to on a metal lathe, I notice this most when doing a bowl, My next chuck will be a talon, lot more money but a lot better chuck, I may check out the grizzly as well, I'm too poor for a vickmark.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 6, 2009)

Used my Nova and the new keyless today. I AM GOING TO LIKE THIS SET UP. I drilled out a 30.06 bullet and it was like cutting butter with a hot knife. Tomorrow I am going to cut Spanish Briar Burl. I am froth with excitement.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 6, 2009)

RDH79 said:


> Hi I got the email sale about  theNova Chuck for 99.99 but where do I get the 15% off coupon??   Thanks Rich H.


It was $15.00 for any purchase over fifty dollars, not 15%.


----------

